
A Review of GE's Latest GE9X Jet Engine - Osiris30
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/worlds-hugest-jet-engine-wider-737s-fuselage/?mbid=social_fb
======
DiabloD3
I don't really care for this article, Wired seems to have forgotten how to
write (it's been an ongoing problem for years).

However, I would sit down and watch a half hour documentary about that engine.
That is the kind of scifi engineering that was predicted decades ago, finally
coming to fruition.

------
Boothroid
Be better if they would compare with Rolls Royce etc. No doubt every other jet
engine manufacturer is busy with innovation also.

